# Odd Insulator, need help with ID.



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 28, 2020)

Got this from a box I had bought at an antique store. It has Pat. Dec. 19 1871 crudely embossed around the top. One on side there is the letter D and on the other the number 5. It has a very pale green color. Does anyone know the CD type and what it is worth?












Thanks,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## nhpharm (May 28, 2020)

CD 120 I believe.


----------



## shotdwn (May 28, 2020)

Price guide says it's worth 10 to 15 dollars.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the quick responses! Also is it considered to be a light green color (what is the term)?

Here is it (right) compared to a normal AM Tel & Tel with light:


----------



## planeguy2 (May 28, 2020)

I believe that would be considered an ice green.This may help also.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 28, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> I believe that would be considered an ice green.This may help also.


Thanks, also nhpharm I don't believe it is a cd 120 because the writing is on whats called the cap


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 28, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Thanks also nhpharm I don't believe it is a cd 120 because the writing is on whats called the cap


Wait nvm I just realized there is a varient with the embossing on the cap, oops lmao


----------



## treeguyfred (May 28, 2020)

In the hobby it's called embossing on dome


----------



## treeguyfred (May 30, 2020)

After further research, that embossing, standing alone, was manufactured by Hemingray and only in the year 1871. Hemingray.info lists it as a CD124.2 and considers it VERY RARE.Great find,
~Fred


----------



## shotdwn (May 30, 2020)

nhpharm had it right. It is a CD 120. The CD124.2 has a taller more rounded dome.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 30, 2020)

I'm seriously upside down on this one because the primary embossing is indicative of the cd 124.2, BUT the embossing is not exactly as shown AND the dome on the 124.2 is higher than yours which presents like a CD 120


----------



## treeguyfred (May 30, 2020)

I'm using both the Hemingray info web site and ICON .... there is absolutely dozens of variations to the embossings...completely maddening.... which is why I'm not a full time insulator collector - haha


----------



## shotdwn (May 30, 2020)

The embossing on the earlier Patent Dec.19, 1871 CD 120 was on the dome same as the CD 124.2. What you have to go by is the profile of the insulator. It also helps that I have a CD 120 just like the one the original question was about in my collection.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 30, 2020)

Oh, I definitely know about checking the profiles of the insy's, but I was newly awake after two consecutive 16 hour days and bleary eyed, just jumped the gun too quick....


----------



## sandchip (May 30, 2020)

The 121.4 is very similar with the same embossing, but being listed between the 121 and 122, I assume it's about the same height, so I would also agree that it's a 120, especially after seeing it sitting beside the larger 121.  Good looking piece, Cam.


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Jun 3, 2020)

It is a CD 120. I have one identical. $15-20.


----------



## dario (Jun 3, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Got this from a box I had bought at an antique store. It has Pat. Dec. 19 1871 crudely embossed around the top. One on side there is the letter D and on the other the number 5. It has a very pale green color. Does anyone know the CD type and what it is worth?
> 
> View attachment 207931
> View attachment 207932
> ...


That is a CD 120 PATENT - DEC. 19 1871 in light aqua or light green.  It is a HEMINGRAY product made in the late 1800s.  I am not sure of the EIN number but as a general statement these would book at about $10 to $75 depending on the actual color and condition.  They are what we call PONIES in the hobby and are also considered to be "early threaded" insulators.  You can see a half dozen example CD 120s in the photo.  Feel free to call if you have any other questions.  IT IS A NICE PIECE!


----------



## lbgbottler (Jun 3, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Got this from a box I had bought at an antique store. It has Pat. Dec. 19 1871 crudely embossed around the top. One on side there is the letter D and on the other the number 5. It has a very pale green color. Does anyone know the CD type and what it is worth?
> 
> View attachment 207931
> View attachment 207932
> ...


From my insulator book.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 3, 2020)

dario said:


> That is a CD 120 PATENT - DEC. 19 1871 in light aqua or light green.  It is a HEMINGRAY product made in the late 1800s.  I am not sure of the EIN number but as a general statement these would book at about $10 to $75 depending on the actual color and condition.  They are what we call PONIES in the hobby and are also considered to be "early threaded" insulators.  You can see a half dozen example CD 120s in the photo.  Feel free to call if you have any other questions.  IT IS A NICE PIECE!



Killer blue Brooke's Patent, Dario!


----------



## Juleslovesjunk (Jun 4, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Got this from a box I had bought at an antique store. It has Pat. Dec. 19 1871 crudely embossed around the top. One on side there is the letter D and on the other the number 5. It has a very pale green color. Does anyone know the CD type and what it is worth?
> 
> View attachment 207931
> View attachment 207932
> ...


Hi, I have a book on insulators, I will look and let you know.  Can you read who the manufacturer?


----------



## DavidW (Jun 4, 2020)

Just some more trivia:  The insulators marked "PATENT DEC 19 1871" or "PAT DEC 19 1871"  could theoretically have been made anytime from Dec 19, 1871, up into the very early 1890s, since some styles of insulators are found marked with both the Dec 19, 1871 patent date AND the later May 2, 1893 date.  Generally speaking, most of the 1871-dated insulators were likely made from 1872 to around 1888, but there is no way to know with certainty what year any particular 1871-marked insulator was made.  Often the old molds would be continued to be used for a long time, as long as they were still in good condition and usable, and the style was still in demand.  It was a very popular marking (at the time) and was embossed on many styles of insulators made by Hemingray.


----------

